# Battery reconditioning



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So my fathers all excited about some program or another he seen on how to recondition batteries. I've not researched it much yet, but I do have a basic understanding of how lead acid batteries work and my first thoughts are it does work, that is it's making the guy that thought it up a pretty penny but for the most part sounds like a load of campaign promises ready to be spread.

Has anybody actually tried it? Load of crap or not?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got a deep cycle battery on my dump trailer. First battery lasted six years or so. Replaced it about a year ago. It is showing two dead cells and will not hold a charge. I tried the Epson Salt desulferication method to no avail.

I should add that where I store the dump trailer, there are no electrical outlets where I can hook up a battery tender. I've got one of the cheap solar chargers which seemed to help on the original battery, but still pisses me off the replacement battery went out so quickly.

If anybody has any suggestions, let me know.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've seen the tricks. None of them make a new battery as the junk has already shed and settled down around the bottom of the plates partly shorting them.

Solar chargers and battery disconnects are proven battery saving devices though.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Best thing you can do with a 1 year old battery is take it back for warranty the sooner the better.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

danwi said:


> Best thing you can do with a 1 year old battery is take it back for warranty the sooner the better.


Unfortunately, many Marine / RV batteries only have a one year warranty unless you fork over a bunch extra $$ for one of the gel batteries. :angry:


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In the past 10+ years battery life has become almost non-existent. I've had batteries die sitting on the shelf. This is largely due to the manufacturers trying to cram more storage capacity into smaller footprints by making the plates thinner and closer together.

Thinness allows plate breakage/dissolution. Proximity allows whisker growth and accidental welding of adjacent plates due to shock or vibration.

Additionally, consumers are demanding more CCA's out of batteries and the EPA is demanding lighter vehicles and less lead usage. Manufacturers want to make everybody happy as well as profit from more battery sales.

All these factors add up to TANSTAAFL!

Ralph


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

"TANSTAAFL"?

There ain't no such thing as a free lunch

Ain't Google wonderful?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> I've got a deep cycle battery on my dump trailer. First battery lasted six years or so. Replaced it about a year ago. It is showing two dead cells and will not hold a charge. I tried the Epson Salt desulferication method to no avail.
> 
> I should add that where I store the dump trailer, there are no electrical outlets where I can hook up a battery tender. I've got one of the cheap solar chargers which seemed to help on the original battery, but still pisses me off the replacement battery went out so quickly.
> 
> If anybody has any suggestions, let me know.


I actually just put together a solar charger, cheap solar panel and a Battery Tender controller.


----------

